#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  A Blissful Medley of A.R.Rahman Magicals

## Helena

Are you a Rahmanian?Then you would definitely love this awesome medley collection of A.R.Rahman hits from 90's to date.
I literally haven't seen such a mesmerizing ARR mashup ever. :love: 


Check the video below.

----------


## Adiza

wow, great listening to this medley. Thank you for sharing Sheero :Smile:

----------


## Karikaalan

> Are you a Rahmanian?Then you would definitely love this awesome medley collection of A.R.Rahman hits from 90's to date.
> I literally haven't seen such a mesmerizing ARR mashup ever.
> 
> 
> Check the video below.


One of the best medly ever. Good choice of songs .. Thanks for sharing

----------


## Helena

Welcome Adiza and Karikalan. Yes of course, it's the best set of songs :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> Are you a Rahmanian?Then you would definitely love this awesome medley collection of A.R.Rahman hits from 90's to date.
> I literally haven't seen such a mesmerizing ARR mashup ever.
> 
> 
> Check the video below.



As you Said really it was a blissful listening :love:  Thanks for sharing this Medley video helena :Smile:

----------


## Helena

> As you Said really it was a blissful listening Thanks for sharing this Medley video helena


Thank you Bhavya.It seems you too are an ARR fan like me :love:

----------


## Bhavya

> Thank you Bhavya.It seems you too are an ARR fan like me


Yup :Smile:  ARR musics/song touch our souls,I love his musics :love:

----------

